# Portprobleme?



## Guest (8. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich denke das hat hier wenig mit Java zu tun, da aber einige hier auch mit Servlets arbeiten, versuch ichs dennoch.

Ich hab eine Apache 2.0.4.2 Installation mit einem Tomcat 4.1.1.2. prinzipiell habe ich damit auch keine Probleme gehabt, allerdings ist mir dann beim Testen meiner Anwendung etwas aufgefallen, wo ich keine Lösung für sehe (geschweige denn das Problem erkannt habe).

Folgendes:

befinde ich mich auf der Server-Maschine (Server) und mache folgende Aufrufe:


```
[url]http://Server/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert
[url]http://Server:8080/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert
[url]http://localhost/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert *nicht*
[url]http://localhost:8080/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert
```

setze ich mich dann an einen anderen Rechner im Netzwerk, habe ich das selbe Ergebnis als wenn ich den localhost verwende:

```
[url]http://Server/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert *nicht*
[url]http://Server:8080/servlet/com.esri.esrimap.Esrimap[/url] //funktioniert
```

mir fehlt gänzlich die Idee was ich an den Apache/Tomcat Konfigurationen falsch gemacht haben könnte. Weil auf einer alten Installation (die leider verlorengegangen (weil Rechner kaputt) ist) hat das mit und ohne der Portangabe funktioniert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier Tipps geben, wo ich nachschauen soll. Links sind auch willkommen, da ich nicht mal wirklich eine Ahnung hab, nach welchem Problem ich googlen soll.

Danke für eure Geduld. Ich hoffe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben 

Und sollte ich mit meinem Problem bei euch gänzlich falsch sein, dann bitte ich dies auch zu entschuldigen


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2006)

ähm, das funktioniert nicht sind ausnahmslos 404er Fehler.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (8. Dez 2006)

Naja, du solltest den Tomcat so konfigurieren, dass er auf Port 80 lauscht. Das ist nicht als Standard eingestellt, weil ein Tomcat eben kein vollständiger Webserver ist, sodass es empfehlenswerter ist, einen anderen Webserver davorzuschalten, z.B. den Apache mit mod_jk zur Anbindung des Tomcat. Der kann dann auf 8080 bleiben.


----------

